# does anyone of you have wrist 6" wears pam dial 44?



## toni2 (Oct 19, 2010)

i have wrist 6" do you guys think dial 44mm fit good on my wrist?
post your guys picture with small wrist wearing pam dial 44mm


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

IMO, the 44mm would be too big for you. If the ends of the lugs stick out past the edges of your wrist, it's too big.

My wife has a ~6.25" wrist and the 40mm PAMs fit her beautifully.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

44mm on 6.5" wrist










i don't wear mine on OEM strap, i think they are too thin.


----------



## mfer (Jun 22, 2007)

My wife with a 45mm Rad. She has a 6" wrist.










The Rad's definately wear smaller


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

mfer said:


> My wife with a 45mm Rad. She has a 6" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree, but I think the 40mm would look better, but for me the 44mm is more my style! Btw, Hi Mfer!

Cheers!


----------



## PSV (May 19, 2009)

Seriously, it is about personal taste as well as your overall body type, but in IMPO, a 44mm (or larger) watch on a 6" wrist looks out-of-place, to put it mildly.


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

PSV said:


> Seriously, it is about personal taste as well as your overall body type, but in IMPO, a 44mm (or larger) watch on a 6" wrist looks out-of-place, to put it mildly.


|> 40mm would be perfect.

048 on a tad over 6 1/2 wrist


----------



## toni2 (Oct 19, 2010)

mikee said:


> |> 40mm would be perfect.
> 
> 048 on a tad over 6 1/2 wrist


nice 048 with new strap i like those


----------



## mikee (Aug 23, 2006)

toni2 said:


> nice 048 with new strap i like those


Cheers mate!


----------



## bokbok (Oct 31, 2010)

hi i have a panerai sub 1000metres on my skinny looking 7inch wrist and i only had it a few days, and i do think its a bit big but i starting to bond with the sub


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

I think a 40MM PAM would be your best bet....

The base PAMs are about 53MM lug to lug (top to bottom)

I believe the Radiomirs are shorter lug to lug...

Like someone said, if you don't mind the lugs hanging over your wrist
then go for it....Get a nice custom strap and rock it....


Mike


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a 6.25" wrist and I can pull off a Luminor just fine. The width of the strap makes the whole thing look more like a leather cuff-bracelet than a watch. With a narrower strap, it wouldn't look right.

(Finding straps with such a tiny wrist is hard, though. You'd have to go custom.)


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

I am with the majority, the 44mms would be too big for a 6" wrist. 40mm is indeed your best bet.

Happy hunting.


----------



## bradleytandet (Dec 11, 2010)

Seems a bit large for a 6" wrist.


----------



## ronniemoe (Mar 19, 2010)

Size is all personel preference. I say try it on and if it feels right.... go for it.


----------



## kbudds32 (Dec 13, 2010)

Seems like that watch might be a bit big for a 6 inch wrist.


----------



## prerid (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 6 inch wrist. I was also debating on the same issue. 44mm or 40mm. If you are buying one with the steel bracelet, then 40 would suit you best because they tend to bulge on the lugs. If you are buying a leather bracelet, go for either, although the 44mm looks better and fits (with leather bracelet) well even though it is bigger.
By the way, do any friends here know how to increase the size of the wrist. I mean some exercise etc. I know this sounds funny, but I have to pass many watches that are on my list and pretty much obtainable because they look funny and too large when i wear them. Main example being the Panerai 44mm. 
Please help.


----------



## nicktanbt (Aug 2, 2008)

prerid said:


> By the way, do any friends here know how to increase the size of the wrist. I mean some exercise etc. I know this sounds funny, but I have to pass many watches that are on my list and pretty much obtainable because they look funny and too large when i wear them. Main example being the Panerai 44mm.
> Please help.


Well - the exercise should increase the size of your forearm muscles IMHO, but I don't think you can do anything to increase the size of your wrists directly.


----------



## prerid (Feb 6, 2009)

nicktanbt said:


> Well - the exercise should increase the size of your forearm muscles IMHO, but I don't think you can do anything to increase the size of your wrists directly.


Yes, something like that perhaps. Even an increase of half an inch would be great. Atleast the majority of 44mm watches would look neat. right now they look funny.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

A thought occurs to me: Are your wrists more "round" or "flat"?

I have very narrow wrists but can pull off a Panerai because my wrists appear bigger than they are. They're just very flat. (They're also freakishly flexible.) If you have flatter wrists then you're probably OK.


----------



## ronniemoe (Mar 19, 2010)

All personal preference, try one on and if you like it go for it.


----------

